# shot glass cloning?



## A.K. (Aug 27, 2007)

does anyone know of a method of cloning a plant with a shot glass of water because i dont have any cloning hormones the best i could think of would be super thrive or dark energy or a flower food packet. its the main stem on an 20 day old plant it broke i half pretty evenly i just checked it and it was broken in half i dont know how it happened i hope its not bugs


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

Take black tape and wrap the shot glass.
Use just plain water and change it out about every week. Be rooted in a little while. 

(I mist mine once a day...not sure if does anything tho...I just like to do it  )


----------



## Firepower (Sep 19, 2007)

thats funny u asked that. i just put 2 little cuttings into a tall shot glas i have and put some cotton with water and root hormone, i had them on the window sill for like 4 days now, guess ill put then in a dark place instead.. thanks mutt


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> thats funny u asked that. i just put 2 little cuttings into a tall shot glas i have and put some cotton with water and root hormone, i had them on the window sill for like 4 days now, guess ill put then in a dark place instead.. thanks mutt


 
You just want to wrap the shot glass in tape so light does not reach the water, do not put them in the dark.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2007)

If your planning on planting in a soil medium you need to dip the end in a rooting hormone prior to putting in soil


----------

